# Kings sign Bojko Mladenov!!!



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

Mladenov in NBA - Sep. 1, 2003 - by Valentin Anguelov


According to some sources Boyko Mladenov (214-C/F-81, agent: Capicchioni Luciano) ,214 cm national team of Bulgaria power forward/center has signed with Sacramento Kings. 
22 years old young prospect entered 2003 NBA Draft but wasn’t selected. However Sacramento Kings showed interest in Bulgarian youngster. 
Recently they signed veteran forward Tony Massenburg. 
Sacramento Kings is known as one of the most attractive teams in NBA feature stars like Chris Webber,Vlade Divac,Predrag Stojakovic and Mike Bibby. 
Earlier in the offseason they made a huge three players trade and got Brad Miller that sent Scott Pollard to Indiana Pacers and Hidayet Turkoglu in San Antonio Spurs.
They also got Anthony Peeler from Minnesota Timerwolves.
Boyko Mladenov (214-C/F-81, agent: Capicchioni Luciano) averaged 9.9 points and 5.4 rebounds in last season FIBA Champions Cup with Levski Ekopetroleum.
We will wait anxiously for confirmation of those news and hope to see another Bulgarian in the best basketball league in the world-NBA.


www.eurobasket.com

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Outlook:
Very talented player who could evetually one day develop into an NBA small forward. Has excellent ballhandling skills for his size. Good quick and long first step. Good shooting range and a superb one-on-one player. Likes to face the basket and play outside in. Has some nice and quick post up moves too, but is still a bit too skinny for the big time banging and gets pushed a round. Good rebounder and shotblocker. Is quick enough to guard permimeter players. Speaks English.
By Italian scout comments: Already well-experienced player, still young but played for Partizan Belgrade and Efes Pilsen Istanbul in recent years. He has a good body and average athleticism. Short arms. He’s skilled, can use either the right jump hook or finish strong with a power move in the paint. I do not like his attitude, lazy even from the first session of the camp. Often had to ask twice how to run the drill, try to make an impression with coaches but you can clearly understand it was a fake. Speaks good english.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Career:
1997-1998: Botevgrad
1998-1999: Partizan Beograd (YUG)
1999-2000: Partizan Beograd (YUG)
2000-2001: In Sep.'00 tested by Paf Bologna (ITA), but came back to Partizan Beograd (YUG), in Oct.'00 traded to CSKA Sophia for 60,000 DM, and finally went to Levski Sophia: Korac Cup: 4.8ppg, 2.2rpg, 2apg
2001: Invited to a summer camp of Los Angeles Lakers (NBA)
2001-2002: Levski Sophia (1T)
2002: Big Men Camp in Treviso (ITA)
2002-2003: Levski Sophia (1T): FIBA Champions Cup: 9 games: 9.9ppg, 5.4rpg, 3ast
2003-2004: Sacramento Kings (NBA)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Awards/Achievements:
Bulgarian Junior National Team -98-99
Yugoslavian Cup Winner -99
Bulgarian National Team -99-02
Yugoslavian League Finalist -00
Bulgarian Cup Winner -01,02
Bulgarian League Champion -01
Bulgarian League Semifinals -02
Eurobasket Bulgarian League All-Domestic Players Team -03

thats his bio from eurobasket.com


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Wow, Thanks for the info. Do you know anything about this guy?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> thats his bio from eurobasket.com


Oh, thanks. He sounds like an interesting prospect.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Bio 

From NBADraft.net



> Bojko Mladenov 7-0 C BC Levski Sofia (Bulgaria) 1981 -- Has alright agility and coordination, but needs to add muscle. Very good touch around the basket. Some post moves. Hand and foot speed are good. Rebounds well, plays hard, and can be intimidating on the defensive end.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> Outlook:
> Very talented player who could evetually one day develop into an NBA small forward.


Hmm.. A 7 foot SF?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I read on another message board that they are just bringing him in for training camp.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Here it is:



> Boyko Mladenov (214-C/F-81, agent: Capicchioni Luciano) is leaving at the end of the month for USA and will try to be part of Sacramento Kings for new NBA season.


http://www.eurobasket.com/bul/bul.asp


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

He does look too skinny. But if he could add muscle and play at the 5,4,3 then that'd be great.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings waived a pair of free agents, guard Wayne Bernard and center Boyko Mladenov.


----------

